# Wiggling Wiener Dogs!



## DoubleDaxiTrouble (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are a series of pictures of my babies, to get you up to speed! Some puppy pics to pull at those heartstrings, and some current ones to show you just how beautiful my babies turned out!

Baby Butter
This is baby Butter, the only pic I have because we adopted her at 3 years old. Wasn't she a sweetie?

Squeaky Burger
Guinness and his squeaky burger, his first day home! (9 weeks old!!!)

Blankie
Pouting.

No cell can hold me!
Does anyone else remember crate training?! LOL!

Sweet Surrender
Sleeping like an angel...

Rub-a-dub-dub
First bath...

The Eternal Struggle
So close... And yet SO far away (see the bite mark he managed to get?)

Nice to meet you
Guinness and Butter meet for the first time...

The Big Comfy Couch
Butter sleeping IN the couch (I kid you not... She loved that big ugly thing)

Yumyumyum
Tasty!

HI!
Snuggling in my lap.









Enough of that flashy thing!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Cute dogs!.....I love the one w/the hotdogs..LOL

Those are some pretty cumbersome collars in the last picture though


----------



## DoubleDaxiTrouble (Feb 5, 2009)

Those collars they only wear when the go outside. We live on a piece of land with 40 acres, and even though it's fenced there is an invisible fence around the house so they can't go too far. They get taken off as soon as they come in the house.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Big Comfy Couch
Butter sleeping IN the couch (I kid you not... She loved that big ugly thing)]

Great pics, very cute dogs. and hey, I had a couch just like that one, it was very comfy. My son has it now in his apt. It is falling apart, but still comfy.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What cuties. I love the one with him biting the crate. Fierce weiner!


----------

